# Power Drill



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I recently purchased an auger. After drilling about 50 fence post holes over 2 days, it died and will only start by pouring a little fuel mixture directly into the carb. Changing the plug didn't help so I am now suspecting it needs a carb cleaning or rebuild. Maybe a piece of dirt or something ?????

I was actually wanting to know if ...1st....you agree... and 2nd...can you tell me the year by the numbers? Also...anything else I should check. You all have been so helpful in the past...both directly and indirectly.

Power drill
Ardisam Cumberland 

Model 8900 155192

TC 300 32040 (B) 1172G

Thanks for any insight you could give.
Jack


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello,you can find the engine service manual here.It does sound like the carb could use a cleaning.You may also want to check the fuel lines for cracking,especially the one in the gas tank with the filter on it.Hope this helps.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tec..._2_CYCLE_TC_TM_TC200_TC300_ENGINES_694782.PDF


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the manual and the suggestion. Carb kit here now so I will work on it tonight. I will also be checking the gas line. 

Thanks again
Jack


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Rebuilt the carb and evrything good. I did find water in the carb and a little confused to as of how it got there. I do know the people using this had it stored outside with the fuel tank under a tarp, but, I was using it for about an hour when it died.....looked low on fuel so I added. I was never able to get it to run without directly adding fuel mixture through the carb. I realize that it was either the fuel in the drill or the fuel in the can that had the water in it. I guess I am leaning toward believing it was water in the can. Any feedback would be appreciated.
BTW ....Thanks again for all the help you guys provide all of us.

Jack.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good job Jack,glad you got it running.The water could be condensation from being exposed to heat and cold under the tarp or contaminated fuel.


----------

